# Should I Wear An Ankle Brace?



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

I broke my ankle in a fall earlier this year and am still having horrible problems with it when it comes to riding, i have tried everything from wrapping to brace and just leaving it . I try to at least ace bandage it every ride and sometimes it helps sometimes not.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Sprains can actually be worse then a break, because it can tear ligaments._

_You might be better off riding with a brace, but a brace also won't help strengthen the ligaments and muscles around it. _

_There are excercises out there that can help. However, normally once you have sprained an ankle, you always risk the chance of doing it again._


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Specialist said that tears take a year to heal yet I was told to use full range of motion.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Because if you did not use full range of motion, you end up with a stiff joint._


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I sprained my ankle yesterday while walking my dog.  It sucks-- my first high sprain. I can bear 100% weight and walk about 90% normally-- I already have a limp, so this is just going to add on. This'll be ankle sprain #3 for this foot, and since I've started riding. I'm going to ask for a referral to a PT...

I've always worn a brace when riding up to a month after the injury. I'm usually good to ride a week following.


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

I suggest doing lots of exercises. They may be painful and annoying at first but in the long run it's definitely worth it. 

I sprained my ankle back in 2006 and was told by my doctor to continue doing exercises after it was mostly healed. (i wouldn't do exercises while it's in the healing stage) I did do some exercises but I just stopped doing them and that was definitely a bad idea. The exercises will help restrengthen your ligaments or anything else that is weak.

If you don't do exercises and if you hurt it again you could end up like me and have mild/severe ligament/tendon problems (for several years. I've had this problem for 5 years.). If it does get worse I suggest going to a physical therapist and wearing a brace.

You definitely do not want to have ligament/tendon problems as it hurts 24/7 and it hurts to walk around on it for a long period of time. Riding does effect my ankle but right now I tend to ignore it..


----------

